

Deep Learning – Yoshua Bengio (Part 1)[video] - mutor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuimBuvEWBg

======
mutor
part-2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl-W7_z3w3o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl-W7_z3w3o)

part-3:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cohR7LAgWA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cohR7LAgWA)

